# Gore Canyon Race



## Chris Maestas BLM PAO (Apr 28, 2021)

Upper Colorado River visitors!! A heads up that the Gore Canyon Race event will be happening on Saturday August 28 between the BLM Confluence and Pumphouse Recreation Areas. This event includes the race through Gore Canyon, followed by a brief creekboat/raft/whatever-you’ve-got rodeo at the Gore Canyon Whitewater Park and the event award ceremony. Access and Parking at the Confluence and Pumphouse Recreation Areas will likely have increased congestion over the weekend. When possible please carpool to reduce congestion. Please assist volunteers and staff by following any signage or directions for parking and keeping the roadways open for two way traffic. For more information on the event go to: https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Article/view/article_id/a6KdkRxLwSCvN9VbSYXKa/

*Lost and Found: *Ever lose or find something on the river or recreation sites of the Upper Colorado between Confluence (Gore Canyon Put-in) and State Bridge Recreation Areas? The BLM Kremmling Field Office has a Lost and Found for those looking for items lost or those wondering what to do with an item that needs assistance in finding its owner. The office currently has a few phones, river gear, keys and other items that have been turned in and waiting for their. The Kremmling Field Office is located at 2103 E. Park Ave, Kremmling (across from Airport) and is open Monday – Friday 8am – 4:30pm or can be contacted at (970)724-3040.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

I see the Blue at Green Mtn. is now 365 and the Colorado at Hot Sulphur at 175 where is the 1100 the gage is showing at Pump house? Are they releasing at Wolford, and why is Green Mtn almost empty and I see Wolford is almost full? I know there is no one sentence answer so I guess I want to know, Is there at a gage for the outflow from Wolford?


----------



## MisterBob (Oct 18, 2016)

zercon said:


> I see the Blue at Green Mtn. is now 365 and the Colorado at Hot Sulphur at 175 where is the 1100 the gage is showing at Pump house? Are they releasing at Wolford, and why is Green Mtn almost empty and I see Wolford is almost full? I know there is no one sentence answer so I guess I want to know, Is there at a gage for the outflow from Wolford?


Colorado River @ Kremmling - USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09058000 COLORADO RIVER NEAR KREMMLING, CO


----------



## shpoon18 (Jul 9, 2020)

zercon said:


> I see the Blue at Green Mtn. is now 365 and the Colorado at Hot Sulphur at 175 where is the 1100 the gage is showing at Pump house? Are they releasing at Wolford, and why is Green Mtn almost empty and I see Wolford is almost full? I know there is no one sentence answer so I guess I want to know, Is there at a gage for the outflow from Wolford?


Colorado @ Kremmling ~ 1100
200 in river from Granby + 350 Williams Fork + 350 Blue = 900.
So 200 coming from Wolford + other tribs. Seems reasonable.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there a start time for the Canyon race? I'd like hike up the canyon to get a good spot for viewing.


----------

